# toe mass excision



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello all,

Procedure Perfomed: soft tissue mass excision of left hallux

Path came back "viral wart"

full-thickness incision was made along the medial hallux nail fold to completely excise this mass in toto down to the* perosteum of the distal phalanx*.
There was not aggressive growth down to bone.


28092 TA 078.10?? Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds like the 1140x codes to me.


----------



## bethh05 (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree with Coderguy. It was just a full thickness excision. The physician did not state that the lesion was on the tendon, or that he excised into the capsule.


----------

